# iframe



## gcaruso (26. April 2003)

hallo zusammen!!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

wie kann ich ein rahmenloses iframe erzeugen??


thx im voraus


----------



## FLASHStyler (26. April 2003)

HIER LANG 


Ist eine super Erklärung!


----------



## gcaruso (26. April 2003)

thanks a lot


----------



## dani16 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo hab ein problem ich habe von einem freund und von ihm ein homepage design bekommen da ist jetzt kein normales frame so wie ich es eigentlich kenne .

da gibts ein iframe aber ich weis nicht wie ich in meiner menü leiste die seiten die ich gemacht habe richtig verlinken muss damit es die seiten anzeigt. ich hab schon überall nachgeschaut und auch viele sachen gefunden aber ich versteh da nix bin noch ein newbie in solchen sachen ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen !
falls notwendig ich kann gerne mal link zur hp schicken oder was ihr halt braucht
Danke


----------



## kle-ben (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi und herzlich Wilkommen!
Der iframe hat doch einen Namen. Wenn nicht ordnest du dem iframe
einfach einen zu. Das sieht dann so aus:

```
<iframe name="testname">
```
Deinen links kannst du dann ein target ( Ziel ) zuordnen in die sie geladen werden:

```
<a href="laden.html" target="testname">LINK</a>
```
So funktioniert das.  
Hoff ich hab dich richtig verstanden.
Gruß Benny


----------



## Eaden (8. Dezember 2004)

Moin

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem iframe

guckst du hier 

Wie bekomme ich das hin das der iframe über das ganze freie Feld geht


----------



## empireblue (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

  gib die Höhe des iframe in Pixel an.


```
<iframe src="xyz" name="xyz" width="626" height="600">
 </iframe>
```
 
  Jenser


----------



## Eaden (9. Dezember 2004)

das klappt auch nicht


----------



## empireblue (9. Dezember 2004)

poste bitte mal einen Auszug von deinem Quelltext, es reicht der Abschnitt mit dem <iframe>.

 Schaust Du hier, da funkt es auch mit Pixelangabe.

 Jenser


----------



## Eaden (9. Dezember 2004)

danke für den link

ich habe das jetzt hinbekommen, ich weiss zwar nicht warum aber der wollte den mit iframe mit allen anweisungen haben. 
Also so

```
<iframe src="http://www.google.de" name="window_box" width="581" height="491" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 hspace=0 vspace=0 frameborder=0 > </iframe>
```


----------



## Eaden (9. Dezember 2004)

dann geht das auch mit prozentangaben


----------



## dani16 (9. Dezember 2004)

ja danke es hat geklappt aber wie kann ich bei iframe ein hindergrunfbild auswählen funktioniert irgendwie nicht !


----------

